# Apple TV



## behling12 (Oct 28, 2018)

I am a bit disappointed. I bought a Bolt DVR, and I was thinking there would be a TiVo app on my Apple TV box (in my basement). I thought there was one in the past, but it appears there isn’t one now. Also, there is no support for AirPlay. Mirroring works, but that can be choppy at times.

Anyone know if there will be an app on Apple TV soon? Or if there will be support for AirPlay?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

behling12 said:


> Anyone know if there will be an app on Apple TV soon? Or if there will be support for AirPlay?


TiVo confirmed earlier this year that they are working on a new TiVo app for various devices, including Apple TV, Fire TV and Android TV, that would allow those devices to basically act like a TiVo or TiVo Mini. Per the announcement back in January, those apps were intended specifically for distribution by cable companies that use TiVos as their own cable boxes.

Tivo's new TV platform will combine cable and streaming

But since then, we've gotten word that TiVo is making versions of those new apps for use with retail TiVo units, such as your Bolt. TiVo blogger Dave Zatz says that they will be released in the first half of next year. So hopefully in a few months, you can use the Apple TV on your basement TV to stream live and recorded TV from the Bolt. Until then, if you want that kind of functionality on your basement TV, you'll need to buy a TiVo Mini.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Very glad to hear that. It would be great if I didn't have to switch back and forth between devices.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> TiVo confirmed earlier this year that they are working on a new TiVo app for various devices, including Apple TV, Fire TV and Android TV, that would allow those devices to basically act like a TiVo or TiVo Mini. Per the announcement back in January, those apps were intended specifically for distribution by cable companies that use TiVos as their own cable boxes.
> 
> Tivo's new TV platform will combine cable and streaming
> 
> But since then, we've gotten word that TiVo is making versions of those new apps for use with retail TiVo units, such as your Bolt. TiVo blogger Dave Zatz says that they will be released in the first half of next year. So hopefully in a few months, you can use the Apple TV on your basement TV to stream live and recorded TV from the Bolt. Until then, if you want that kind of functionality on your basement TV, you'll need to buy a TiVo Mini.


Wow that would be great!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> TiVo confirmed earlier this year that they are working on a new TiVo app for various devices, including Apple TV, Fire TV and Android TV, that would allow those devices to basically act like a TiVo or TiVo Mini. ... since then, we've gotten word that TiVo is making versions of those new apps for use with retail TiVo units, such as your Bolt.


Weren't there also comments that the video quality/resolution may be limited to 720p?

'gist: The functionality is going to rely on the mobile streaming guts, so will require a BOLT or Stream (or Roamio Plus/Pro) and is not likely to be an equal experience to a Mini.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Weren't there also comments that the video quality/resolution may be limited to 720p?
> 
> 'gist: The functionality is going to rely on the mobile streaming guts, so will require a BOLT or Stream (or Roamio Plus/Pro) and is not likely to be an equal experience to a Mini.


Yep, I'm pretty sure it was stated that video quality would be limited to 720p using the upcoming TiVo apps for Apple TV, Roku, Fire TV and Android TV. So, no, not an equal experience to using a Mini (which also comes with a remote that's specifically designed for TiVo usage). But then a Mini Vox costs $180 while the TiVo app will reportedly be free.

For secondary TVs that are lightly used (or any TV that is already mainly used with an Apple TV or other streamer), the free app may be the preferred solution.


----------

